# LFTS 10/26



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Headed out to tuscola county. Gonna be a awesome hunt today. Weather app says feels like 29. Shoot straight everyone


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you set your alarm to create the LFTS thread?? 
Goodluck today to all that make it out.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hope you all have a great hunt today, should be awesome. I’m hitting the road to Wisconsin for work, I’m hoping to be back in a stand tomorrow afternoon. Wish I was hitting the stand today instead of hitting the road in 30 minutes. ☹


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

On vacation this week and I have to get the 4 year old grand daughter on the bus this AM...GRRRR! Gonna be a late start for me. Probably won't be in the stand until about 0815 hours.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

NW Jackson bound


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

29* with east wind, here in the NW12. I just happen to have a stand that hasn't been sat in this year, set up for an east wind.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck everyone Should be some big ones dropped today! Cannot ask for better conditions, on my way to Calhoun now.


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Did you set your alarm to create the LFTS thread??
> Goodluck today to all that make it out.


No I have a long drive


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Hudson bound Lenawee County running a little late. Stressing out on what stand to choose have about 18 to choose from.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Good luck y'all. Don't have good service in Hudson will be missing the post.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just landed on a red eye , hauling a$$ to the woods!!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mmmmmmm I love honey buns


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to BRA.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out in ottawa, good luck everyone


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a hard time putting work clothes on this morning, could have gone but taking some time in the next couple weeks. It should only get better. Good luck all!!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Worst possible bow hunting wind. Zero point zero mph. Whether I go out this am is still a coin toss. If I do it’ll be from a stand that’ll do little harm with concurrent low odds of success


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Hope to be good morning


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Quick hunt behind the house this morning, then doctors appointment and work. 

30F outside right now... bundle up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

My work sure knew what they were doing when the enacted a $250 a quarter attendance bonus...without that I would have been "sick" for sure today. 
Good luck out there this morning eveyone!
Should be good.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

deer were on their feet last night.....should be a great morning


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Headed out the door in Livingston. A brisk 28 degrees


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Out in Genesee county till 8:30 then have to go to work hopefully they come out early


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Thwackcity said:


> No I have a long drive


Ouch!!!! 
My hour drive sucks I can't imagine yours.
Goodluck and shoot straight!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

With all of yesterdays posts of movement I look forward to seeing what everyone produces today! You guys got me excited to hit the woods. Work today but will be out this weekend.


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Weather report had me making plans for a hunt on the lease last night but had to regroup this morning when wind direction had changed. I'm behind my house right now with light and variable. Not ideal but beautiful temps and quiet. Good luck and be safe all!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

26 in Isabella county this morning when I had to leave for work uggg 
Good luck everyone heading out 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got on stand bumped a couple critters out from underneath didn’t sound big probably ***** 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Richard Cranium said:


> On vacation this week and I have to get the 4 year old grand daughter on the bus this AM...GRRRR! Gonna be a late start for me. Probably won't be in the stand until about 0815 hours.


She’s going to bring you good luck just you wait and see. . I won’t be in the stand until this weekend, good luck to everyone.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

1st time in my lucky tree in Kent county. I wasn't going to hunt it for another week, but all these posts about movement made me change my mind.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Out in stand Newaygo co.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Crappy pic but owl about 20ft above me in big poplar... super cool











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Settled in about 10 minutes ago. Slow methodical walk in to new stand location.
The joys of learning a new property continue. Hope I learned something yesterday.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

farmlegend said:


> Worst possible bow hunting wind. Zero point zero mph. Whether I go out this am is still a coin toss. If I do it’ll be from a stand that’ll do little harm with concurrent low odds of success


I agree I almost didn’t Hunt today when I seen no wind , if I wasn’t already in the stand and had deer in the field I’d head home and wait for heavy winds n 80 degrees


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

gatorman841 said:


> I agree I almost didn’t Hunt today when I seen no wind , if I wasn’t already in the stand and had deer in the field I’d head home and wait for heavy winds n 80 degrees


:lol:
He has a point though


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't get out until this afternoon, good luck guys! They were moving good yesterday.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn the luck! Half rack at 18 yards!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 277390
> 
> 
> Damn the luck! Half rack at 18 yards!


It all depends on how you look at it... I see a rack half full


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

3 slicks and a beautiful crisp morning here!! What a great day I be out in God’s creation.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally seen some deer just had 2 does come in the field hopefully the bucks decided to Rome this morning


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

One lone deer at first light. Bunch of small migratory song birds. Slow slow slow. Frosty field.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

What a beautiful morning! Heavy frost. Nothing moving yet.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Good luck Bill, shoot straight


Thanks AJ hopefully a shooter shows himself to give me that chance. Doe population finally making a comeback in my area glad to see


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Zero deer so far in one of my best morning stands. Made it from Detroit airport to Shiawassee county in record time after my red eye, just happy this time of year is finally here!


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

1 spike so far in Ingham county.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rant::rant: Big hairy beaver in my pond, finally got a look at the guy that’s been dropping my trees.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

4 does so far


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Big fat goose egg for me so far


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

gatorman841 said:


> :rant::rant: Big hairy beaver in my pond, finally got a look at the guy that’s been dropping my trees.


Oh man you may have opened a can of worms lol


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm assuming tonight will be good


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Skunked this morning. Wont be out until Saturday, then most of next week off of work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

RMH said:


>


I see your hunting in one of those high fence areas! Lol


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

RMH said:


>


How do you like your new bibs?


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

4 more flat tops


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

RMH said:


>


But where's the snacks and beverage?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

gatorman841 said:


> :rant::rant: Big hairy beaver in my pond, finally got a look at the guy that’s been dropping my trees.


Pics please!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

TJD said:


> But where's the snacks and beverage?


Tucked in my pack for just the right moment.

I'm up to my ass in small bucks and big Tom's at the moment. Wildlife viewing comes first.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bigal06 said:


> How do you like your new bibs?


Liking!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Tucked in my pack for just the right moment.
> 
> I'm up to my ass in small bucks and big Tom's at the moment. Wildlife viewing comes first.


I'm that weirdo that could have a 150 walk by I'd never see if I had a fall gob flock in front. Love the fall vocaliziations


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

crossneyes said:


> I see your hunting in one of those high fence areas! Lol


Wish it was higher...........

Dang neighbors deer keep coming on my side.......I hate that.

Also if he would find away quiet down his spin feeders, every time they go off, my deer jump a little.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Pics please!


Sorry OGB no pic, I was to amazed by how big and hairy this beaver was to get a pic. Definitely didn’t want a angry beaver on my hands


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

4 doe and fawn groups so far. One of them had a small buck in tow. Nothing since 9. Finally had a cloud block the sun in my eyes. Plan on sitting till 11 unless it picks up.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I'm that weirdo that could have a 150 walk by I'd never see if I had a fall gob flock in front. Love the fall vocaliziations


I have a tag. 

Three tom's walked by just out range. One was looking pretty jumbo!!!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

3doe so far. caught a glimpse of antlers in the thick stuff but hasn't shown yet. Was real temtingvyo take that's doe hanging out at 14yarddbut it's too nice of a morning.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wishing it was me lfts. 
Good luck out there. 
Bring us some pics. please


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

gatorman841 said:


> Sorry OGB no pic, I was to amazed by how big and hairy this beaver was to get a pic. Definitely didn’t want a angry beaver on my hands


I like beavers.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> I have a tag.
> 
> Three tom's walked by just out range. One was looking pretty jumbo!!!


Up here I was thinking we'd never rebound and glad we got rid of fall season. But omg we have more birds than ever and I'm yearning for a fall season.

Girlfriend and I said if we had fall season we'd never, deer or waterfowl hunt and go buy a turkey dog out east.


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Just had a mom and her baby button buck come under my tree. First 2 of the morning for me


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

5 more doe, where are the boys?


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

gatorman841 said:


> Sorry OGB no pic, I was to amazed by how big and hairy this beaver was to get a pic. Definitely didn’t want a angry beaver on my hands


Good call man. They're beautiful creatures but you do NOT want to be on their bad side!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

gatorman841 said:


> Sorry OGB no pic, I was to amazed by how big and hairy this beaver was to get a pic. Definitely didn’t want a angry beaver on my hands


On second thought, an angry beaver on your hands is better than no beaver at all.....


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bowhunter1053 said:


> On second thought, an angry beaver on your hands is better than no beaver at all.....


Depends on the size of the beaver, of course.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

we talking about beavers or "beavers" ......the same holds true for both....


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Just had 5 more come through


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

All does and baby's


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Depends on the size of the beaver, of course.



Unlike deer, I do not have any size requirements for my beavers. Though, i do have preferences.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Unlike deer, I do not have any size requirements for my beavers. Though, i do have preferences.


I have heard there are some beavers out that that will bite your hand off. Be careful.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Ever eat beaver?


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

After 14 doe I finally saw a small buck


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

gatorman841 said:


> Sorry OGB no pic, I was to amazed by how big and hairy this beaver was to get a pic. Definitely didn’t want a angry beaver on my hands


Just give em some wood to chew on. Calms them right down.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Three more doe came through. Bucks must be sleeping in


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> Just give em some wood to chew on. Calms it right down.



Does the size of wood really matter?


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

MISTURN3 said:


> we talking about beavers or "beavers" ......the same holds true for both....


I think I can clear up the PAM PAN situation. there's two M's at the end PAMM lol we interview together lol


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I have no idea what's up with this thread today, but if my morning continues like it's been, I'm calling it a bust. A BIG BUST.

0 so far.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> NW Jackson bound


Stay outta there!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ryanl01 said:


> I think I can clear up the PAM PAN situation. there's two M's at the end PAMM lol we interview together lol


Movie kills me every time


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok I'll pile on. See what you started Bill?!?!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Lftt goose scouting 6pt running nose to ground.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lftt goose scouting 6pt running nose to ground.


Seeing any fresh birds today?


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Yooper buck down! Shot him last night, liver hit so I waited until this morning to look. Found him 120 yards from the hit. Glad I waited, e hardly bled even with a rage thru him. 

Alger county.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

huntr4life said:


> Yooper buck down! Shot him last night, liver hit so I waited until this morning to look. Found him 120 yards from the hit. Glad I waited, e hardly bled even with a rage thru him.
> 
> Alger county.


Congratulations! on both the deer & making the right call on waiting to recover him. Nicely done!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Just had a little fork horn walk by, I was about to get down for the morning.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I went out this morning, got pretty cold though. In my haste to get outta the house I forgot my gloves and beanie. Beautiful morning but super quite. Damn squirrel about gave me a heart attack, sounded like a 180lb deer coming at me. Recent rain revealed a roof leak I didn't know I had, so I headed out early to go to town and get supplies to fix it before work tonight. Didn't even see much in the fields. Weird.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome buck. Congratulations!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just let him walk by......I think he is 3.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

huntr4life said:


> Yooper buck down! Shot him last night, liver hit so I waited until this morning to look. Found him 120 yards from the hit. Glad I waited, e hardly bled even with a rage thru him.
> 
> Alger county.


Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bowhunter1053 said:


> On second thought, an angry beaver on your hands is better than no beaver at all.....


You know what they say...."A beaver in the hand is better than two in the bush."


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> You know what they say...."A beaver in the hand is better than two in the bush."


When ever I have two in my hand I like to set one on my face so I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Lftt just saw a spike nose to the ground in a Hayfield.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I was wrong. He didn’t quite make the corn.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

What a difference 8 days can make, jumped two on the way in,scrapes all around my tree and just had a spike and doe for several minutes at less then 10yds. He finally caught me moving, and here comes more gots to go...


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Still nothing. Magic hour arriving soon. Wind sure is gusting in Cass Co.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

9 doe and 8 turkeys. Good action so far


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats Skibum! Like I said your on a roll. Awesome


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Skibum said:


> I was wrong. He didn’t quite make the corn.
> 
> View attachment 277456


Stud buck. Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Two 8 points just before the fight. Pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice ski. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

11 slickheads. Just gonna hang out in the middle tonight. Worst part of the food plot I thought!:banghead3


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Two 8 points just before the fight. Pretty awesome to watch.
> View attachment 277457


They about to get down!! Awesome.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Double d's said:


> Careful playing with beavers.....
> View attachment 277425


Naughty little beaver!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Daughter just drilled a fat doe...


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Sitting here on farm in nunica saw a lone doe and heard some behind me. Found three fresh scrapes that were not here yesterday


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Happened real fast and had to decide weather to shoot or not, 36 yards and the T3 FMJ did the trick
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats Skibum! Like I said your on a roll. Awesome


Thanks. It’s crazy.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

BBD! Bucks are cruising called him to me from 100 yards away.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice work Skibum.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Barry co...11 with one being 6 pter chasing the ladies like first time was a middle school dance. 
Nuthn the past hour.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

You guys are killing me! Work and weather have kept me out of the woods this year. I'm taking a half day tomorrow for my first evening hunt and my first sit at my new lease. Can't wait! Good luck all!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

4does,a bb and spike so far


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.

Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.

Anyone have experience with a shot like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


That’s got to fell great!! Happy for you, now kill something out of there!!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


That’s frikkin awesome!!!!
Congrats to you and I wish you all the luck this season. Hell, you can have my luck as well!!!!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats flight!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.
> 
> Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.
> 
> ...


Yep, there's arteries back there. The femoral will empty a deer fast. I've seen several died from that hit.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

D_rek - got a friend who can't seem to shoot em anywhere but. So far he is 1 for 3 over the years. One didn't go far at all. One we saw two days later with part of the arrow still in her. Never found the third. Good luck. If blood trail is heavy that's better than not (duh?? Lol)


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been involved with 3 deer hit in the hind quarters. 2 were dead within 80 yards, the other one went a couple hundred yards and was still alive but she had a hard time moving, we promptly dispatched her.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


That's one hell of a setup there aj good luck hope you put a big one down


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

d_rek said:


> My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.
> 
> Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.
> 
> ...


Had 2 experances with shots like that one was my first buck years ago not much blood did a grid search with buddy's and found him dead in a run 400 or so yards away second not much blood trail but only went 40 yards good luck hope y'all find her


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Two of us hunting in Leelanau County never saw one deer tonight

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


Heck yeah SW....Awesome!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> Won't score high but a beast of a deer. Good luck all its on!


 Heck yeah Vic!


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

This coyote was the only thing I seen...


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

This coyote was the only thing I seen...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Shot a doe tonight and broke my lucky arrow this is the fourth deer this arrow killed his year and it got at least one last year. I had to clean it up before I started with it this year. I thought I was going to get skunked because the only other does I saw were being chased by bucks. It is amazing how any other time deer off in the woods are impossible to see but when they start chasing you can pick them out easy.


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

First sit on my state land spot tonight. Had two come in half hour before dark, couldn't tell what the second one was. Might have been a buck trailing a doe. They stopped at about 50 yards and turned around. I grunted a couple of times and they spooked, oops!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

d_rek said:


> My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.
> 
> Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.
> 
> ...


Experienced it 1 time. First deer I ever shot with my bow. Hit that femoral artery & she bled better then almost any of the other deer I've hit where your supposed to. Took off dead sprint, ran less then 100. Red carpet the whole way. If he got the femoral there should be a ton of blood & she shouldn't go far. If not much blood he didn't hit it. Imo


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

d_rek said:


> My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.
> 
> Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.
> 
> ...


A few years back my brothers arrow caught a limb and it smashed the hind quarters. Luckiest damn limb ever, he ended up hitting the artery in both sides and if you didn't know it was with a bow you'd think someone was throwing the blood out of a bucket. It was by far one of the bloodiest trails I've seen, buck made it maybe 120 yards. Both quarters we're hardly eatable. IMO If he didn't hit a artery I'd say she'll limp around until someone puts her out of her misery, or she won't be moving to fast and you should be able to find her. Good luck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> My brother in law shot a doe in the ham this evening. Said it walked away limping with a bolt sticking out of its hind quarter. He backed out and came up to the house and was going to give it a few hours before tracking.
> 
> Anyone have experience with meat shots like that? If he didn’t get an artery I would think that deer could limp around the entire county until the wound gets infected. If he did get an artery she’s probably dead within a couple hundred yards would be my guess.
> 
> ...


Shot my 7 pointer way back in the hind quater yrs ago and it bled like a leaking faucet, hopefully he hit the artery back there , did he see blood coming out ?? Wish him the best!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


Looks great snortwheeze


----------



## Tfuscg (Nov 9, 2015)

Action packed tonight. Hit a limb and missed the buck. Sucks never saw the limb until after the shot. Bummed.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dlawrence1 said:


> Did you get any video of the brawl? That'd be awesome to see.


No there was another bigger buck circling in the area and I was more concerned with keeping tabs on him. But it ended up being a pretty good fight.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 277487
> 
> Happend really fast, seen him 100 yards out and I grunted 3 quick times, come in on a string, when he popped out of the corn I had to decide right now, I have one pin that adjusts and in the heat of the moment I went almost to 40 yards hit him high quarting away from me caught both lungs on top and he went 50 yards and piled up, not my biggest but it's a start !
> Flight


Looks like a pretty good buck to me. Congrats on getting it done!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Grandriverrat said:


> GPS location or it didn't happen!!!!


My boy decided to take one of the 8 points he passed in the AM last night. Very big bodied deer and the rack is ok.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

nice deer - nothing wrong with that one!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

kingfisher 11 said:


> My boy decided to take one of the 8 points he passed in the AM last night. Very big bodied deer and the rack is ok.
> View attachment 277562


Very nice and I say the rack is more than ok it is real nice


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

kingfisher 11 said:


> My boy decided to take one of the 8 points he passed in the AM last night. Very big bodied deer and the rack is ok.
> View attachment 277562


Nice buck! Congratulations!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> My boy decided to take one of the 8 points he passed in the AM last night. Very big bodied deer and the rack is ok.
> View attachment 277562


My standards must be lower because the rack looks pretty good to me. Congrats to your son!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats to your son..no question shooter for me


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

He passed on that once??? I might have passed out....


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

I wish i had standards that high. What a brute of a buck, congratulations. Im starting to think im a realy terrible hunter.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Big CC said:


> He passed on that once??? I might have passed out....


The reason I say the rack is OK. The bucks right side is a little light. This picture only shows a frontal view. The right side view of the beam shows it only has two points with a double brow tine. Its a nice deer but he has much larger running around. Yesterday in the AM he had texted me and said he rattled this one in and the second 8 point within minutes. He has grand pictures of a very big deer in his head he saw two days before. He will typically only hunt the big deer he wants. Where we hunt in Northern MI, we do have a few bigger deer. This would be a good deer to take up there. We just don't have the tine height.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Trunkslammer said:


> I wish i had standards that high. What a brute of a buck, congratulations. Im starting to think im a realy terrible hunter.


I wrecked him years ago. I took him to Kansas when he was 14. Now at 29 he is real picky, very good hunter.
Wait until he gets back from the Saskatchewan trip I am taking him on next month.


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I wrecked him years ago. I took him to Kansas when he was 14. Now at 29 he is real picky, very good hunter.
> Wait until he gets back from the Saskatchewan trip I am taking him on next month.


I'm over 18 now but I'm open to being adopted if you need another son to go along


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Update on brother in laws doe: 

Tracked for another 60-70 from where he left off last night. Then found bloody bolt and then trail gave out completely. Looks like only a couple inches of penetration and some tallow on bolt. Plus blood near doe looked congealed/clotted. I don’t think that’s a dead doe. But she probably has a sore leg. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

gobbler getter said:


> I'm over 18 now but I'm open to being adopted if you need another son to go along


My youngest boy who is 23. He hunts and fishes but college, sports and girls are still to important. Hoping once he graduates that changes. i would like to get him into these trips. He does like our Ontario fishing trips. Problem with fall is it interferes with football.

I like taking people who normally would not be able to do these things. When my dad retired I paid for him to go to KS and SK with me. I found out from my mom the trip to SK was all he talked about. When he suddenly passed I felt good knowing I gave him that memory.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> My youngest boy who is 23. He hunts and fishes but college, sports and girls are still to important. Hoping once he graduates that changes. i would like to get him into these trips. He does like our Ontario fishing trips. Problem with fall is it interferes with football.
> 
> I like taking people who normally would not be able to do these things. When my dad retired I paid for him to go to KS and SK with me. I found out from my mom the trip to SK was all he talked about. When he suddenly passed I felt good knowing I gave him that memory.


Hell I'm 51 but open for adoption. I'd be happy to tag along to Sask.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Hell I'm 51 but open for adoption. I'd be happy to tag along to Sask.


I have a couple spots open for a backwoods boat camp hunt next year in SK. Sorry, those would be pay to play spots!


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have a couple spots open for a backwoods boat camp hunt next year in SK. Sorry, those would be pay to play spots!


I just paid for a wedding. It'll be a couple years before I can afford that trip. Sounds like a riot.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

eyecatcher1 said:


> I just paid for a wedding. It'll be a couple years before I can afford that trip. Sounds like a riot.


Waiting to see how my trip goes this year and how the winter goes. This trip would be the outfitters first whitetail hunt back to the bear/moose camp in 12 years. He can only access it by a 25 mile boat trip. The latest he could run it would be the last week of October before freeze up. This past month while guiding for moose he saw some very good bucks and the run ways were all tore up.
He said his moose hunters could not believe these deer would just stand there and stomp their feet. Guide told me many of these deer never see a human.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Namrock said:


> Experienced it 1 time. First deer I ever shot with my bow. Hit that femoral artery & she bled better then almost any of the other deer I've hit where your supposed to. Took off dead sprint, ran less then 100. Red carpet the whole way. If he got the femoral there should be a ton of blood & she shouldn't go far. If not much blood he didn't hit it. Imo


My same experience with a nice buck. I hit the femoral artery and it went about 70 yards.


----------



## duck boy (Oct 19, 2010)

good 


snortwheeze said:


> Things are heating up !! I spent to much time setting this up but it's BADASS !!! and now im 17+' up for the first time in 6 yrs. Congrats to all of ya's that scored


Good for you! way to go. good luck hunting


----------

